# Sticky  Detailing section update



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

As more and more people start to get involved in detailing, as well as considering the long term care of their cars, it is apparent that this section needs more exposure.

So, we now have a dedicated Detailing section, with two guest forums from our sponsored detailers.

Please take the time to visit their sections to see their latest work and feel free to ask questions in this section for them to answer.

Enjoy!

Mook


----------

